# Smoant Charon Mini Timekeeping



## RainstormZA (29/11/18)

I've noticed something strange but small.

Every time I take the batteries out to charge them and once I put them back in, the time is reset back to 00:00. 

Why is this happening?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (29/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I've noticed something strange but small.
> 
> Every time I take the batteries out to charge them and once I put them back in, the time is reset back to 00:00.
> 
> Why is this happening?


Circuitboard has no RTC chip (real time clock) would make it more pricey.


----------



## lesvaches (29/11/18)

if it does, then has no on board battery back up of ob bat fried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> if it does, then has no on board battery back up of ob bat fried.


It has an onboard battery, obviously a faulty one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (29/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> It has an onboard battery, obviously a faulty one



Good afternoon,

My Smoant Charon TC 218 also does the same, if i remove batteries say for 5minutes it keeps the time if i remove batteries and leave it over night it also zeros out. My DNA 250C also zeros when batteries are removed, expected more from a mod that price. But than again i have the time on my watch, phone and laptop. But principle i do understand, if it is there it must work.

Let me know if you figure it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/11/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> My Smoant Charon TC 218 also does the same, if i remove batteries say for 5minutes it keeps the time if i remove batteries and leave it over night it also zeros out. My DNA 250C also zeros when batteries are removed, expected more from a mod that price. But than again i have the time on my watch, phone and laptop. But principle i do understand, if it is there it must work.
> 
> Let me know if you figure it out.


Exactly! If the function is there, they must do the job properly. Otherwise they shouldn't put it there in the first place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (29/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Exactly! If the function is there, they must do the job properly. Otherwise they shouldn't put it there in the first place.



Get yourself a mech, save yourself from these frustrations..... 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/11/18)

Lol @jm10 classic pic.

No thanks, mechs are too dangerous for me. 

Only if the iJust 3 came in a bigger battery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/11/18)

Should have swoped for a squonk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Should have swoped for a squonk


Haha so true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/11/18)

And need to say this. First the Battlestar then the Cylon twice. Now it's the Charon Mini.

Safe to say I won't be buying any Smoant products again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine (13/12/18)

@Rainstorm LOL. I never even knew mine had a clock. Did you fix the fault.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (14/12/18)

Waine said:


> @Rainstorm LOL. I never even knew mine had a clock. Did you fix the fault.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



No the battery is welded in on the metal piece that holds it in place.


----------



## Waine (15/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> No the battery is welded in on the metal piece that holds it in place.


Sounds hectic. I'm lost. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (15/12/18)

Waine said:


> Sounds hectic. I'm lost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yeah I can't understand why they cut corners instead of putting a battery holder in it. 

Therefore now it's my assumption and conclusion that all Smoant mods are of cheap quality parts that aren't replaceable. 

I just got a Smoant Campbel - feels cheap, tacky and flimsy... Ugh.


----------



## Waine (15/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah I can't understand why they cut corners instead of putting a battery holder in it.
> 
> Therefore now it's my assumption and conclusion that all Smoant mods are of cheap quality parts that aren't replaceable.
> 
> I just got a Smoant Campbel - feels cheap, tacky and flimsy... Ugh.


I just realized, I have the Smoant Charron. Not the mini. No wonder I was lost on the clock topic Mine was cheap. But still one of my favorite mods.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/12/18)

Waine said:


> I just realized, I have the Smoant Charron. Not the mini. No wonder I was lost on the clock topic Mine was cheap. But still one of my favorite mods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


The Charon and Charon Mini are solid on the external body part. Don't get me wrong, I loved my Battlestar mod and the body was solid. But the chip failed. 

Then with the Cylon, the screw posts cracked right off the top. 2nd replacement also showed the same signs and screen had dead pixels. 

The Charon Mini was a replacement and the onboard battery doesn't work.


----------



## RainstormZA (16/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


>



See battery above in image - this is what I am talking about @Waine


----------



## Waine (16/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> See battery above in image - this is what I am talking about @Waine


Still too technical for me, but I think I get it. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (16/12/18)

A battery holder on a motherboard that is used in desktop computers... 

Hope that helps.


----------

